# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πρόβλημα χαμηλή διαμόρφωση με 6c4

## anesmidas

Παιδιά ταλαντώνω μια 6c4 στα FM και έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής,
όσο μειώνω την ανοδική τάση τόσο αυξάνεται το ποσοστό της διαμόρφωσης
και το ανάποδο. Στην ταλάντωση με τρανζίστορ χρειάζεται πολύ μικρό ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης σε σχέση με τις λυχνίες. Μειώνοντας λοιπόν την τάση στην άνοδο 
πετυχαίνω να διαμορφώνω με χαμηλό σχετικά ακουστικό σήμα αλλά όχι ικανοποιητικά, συν το ότι, αυτο μου ελαττώνει την ισχύ στην έξοδο. Υπάρχει 
κάποιος τρόπος να αυξηθεί η ευαισθησία στο ακουστικό σήμα?  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## savnik

Αύξησε λίγο την χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή που πάει στο οδηγό.

----------


## anesmidas

> Αύξησε λίγο την χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή που πάει στο οδηγό.



Το έχω ήδη κάνει δεν είνα ικανοποιητικό.Θέλω να διαμορφώσω από γεννήτρια stereo
και δεν γίνεται.

----------


## WIZARD

anesmidas

τι ανοδικη ταση "ριχνεις" στην 6c4  και ποσα μιλαμπερ "τραβαει" ?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Τι βάρικαπ έχεις απάνω ?  και πόσα pF πυκνωτή ?

----------


## studio52

μπορεις να παραθεσεις το σχεδιο του ταλαντωτη 6c4 για να δουμε αν ειναι σωστο ?

----------


## p.gabr

σταυρο συγνωμη ''' τι απαντηση περιμενεις   την στιγμη που δεν δινεις καποιο σχεδιο??
μαντες ειμαστε
και με μυρωδια τιποτα δεν γινεται

----------


## anesmidas

Παιδιά το σχέδιο που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το παρακάτω είναι απολύτως σωστό 
και λειτουργεί άψογα σε όλη την μπάντα. Το ξεκίνησα στην αρχή με ταλαντωτή hartley 
και έλεγχο συχνότητας με ποτενσιόμετρο(vco) αλλά η ισχύς στην ταλάντωση ήταν
πολύ μικρή (300v στην άνοδο της  6c4) για να οδηγήσει την 5763, η διαμόρφωση όμως
ήταν άψογη και stereo εννοείται.Άλλαξα λοιπόν την ταλάντωση σε colpitts και "ρίχνω"
στην άνοδο της 6c4 ...78V. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να οδηγείται καλά η 5763 αλλά να μου
πέφτει χαμηλά το ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης. Το αντιμετώπισα αλλάζοντας τον πυκνωτή της
διαμόρφωσης από 5.6 pf σε ...56pf και τον πυκνωτή στην ανάδραση από 15pf σε ...100pf
χωρίς όμως ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα.Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας και περιμένω
κάτι πιό συγκεκριμένο και θεωρητικά.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20745

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Σταύρο. Το "hartley" με το γειωμενο πηνιο, οπως ειναι στην κλασικη "ΑΜ" ταλαντωση ,(αν εχεις αυτο) παρουσιαζει πολυ μικρο ποσοστο "rf "στο κυκλωμα διαμορφωσης γιατι "δουλευει" πλεγμα με γειωση χωρις να περνα αμεσα στο κομματι ισχυος της λαμπας (ανοδο-καθοδο).
και η βαρικαπ βρισκεται πανω στο συντονιζομενο.
  Οταν το πηνιο ταλαντωσης "παταει" στη γειωση
οι παρασιτικες ταλαντωσεις γειωνονται οποτε η εξοδος σου ειναι και πιο καθαρη.
  Ετσι χρειαζεται λιγοτερη διαμορφωση απο το αντιστοιχο "colpitts" οπου ολη η "rf " δυναμη περναει μεσα απο το πηνιο και δυσκολευει τα
πραγματα.
 Αν θελεις οπωσδηποτε το "colpitts" τοτε βαλε τη βαρικαπ (ή μια κοινη ανορθωσεως κανει δουλεια)
με εναν πυκνωτη (ανεβαζε τον ,σταδιακα 10pf,20pf,
και παραπανω.Καποιοι ισχυριζονται οτι "παει"
μεχρι 1nf) στην ανοδο και γειωση.

  Αν θελεις βαλε και το σχεδιο "hartley" που χρησιμοποιησες να το δουμε ,με ενδιαφερουν οι
σπειρες στην ταλαντωση και ο συνοδευτικος 
πυκνωτης.  Δοκιμασα να δω το σχηματικο που
ανεβασες αλλα σταθηκε αδυνατο.
    φιλικα Γιωργος,αθικτον.

----------


## anesmidas

Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει 
η ταλάντωση hartley  για τους λόγους που ανέφερες και για μεγαλύτερη 
σταθερότητα συχνότητας αφού έχω έλεγχο με τάση.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι 
δεν μπορώ να οδηγήσω το επόμενο στάδιο πρέπει να προσθέσω επιπλέον 
ενίσχυση και δεν έχω κύκλωμα κατάλληλο για επόμενο στάδιο.Ανεβάζω 
πάλι το σχηματικό ,όσο για την ταλάντωση hartley θα την σχεδιάσω 
και θα τηνανεβάσω.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20749

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα και παλι σταυρο. Για να δυναμωσεις την παροχη ισχυος ,βγαλε την επαγωγικη ζευξη και κανε τη συζευξη με το επομενο σταδιο με ενα σταθερο πυκνωτη 15pf/6kv,
δηλ. βαλε το ενα ποδι στην ανοδο της 6c4 και το αλλο στο οδηγο της 5763,ή και προσθεσε ακομη μια 6c4 με  πυκνωτη 15pf στο οδηγο της και αλλον ενα  στην ανοδο για το επομενο σταδιο.
     Αν αυτο δε φερει αποτελεσμα τοτε βαλε στη θεση της 6c4 την πεντοδο EL84 ή 5763 που εχει μεσαιο
πλεγμα ("screen") που τροφοδοτουμενο θα σου δωσει πιο πολλα "watt". Περιμενω αποτελεσματα.
  καλη επιτυχια.

                         φιλικα Γιωργος ,αθικτον.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Αυτό είναι ένα πανάρχαιο σχεδιάκι του POP22 .  :Smile: 

Το ολοκλήρωσα με όλες τις βαθμίδες , ποτέ δεν έκατσε σωστά η τελευταία βαθμίδα  γιατί η 5763 δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει την έξοδο με όσα χρειάζεται. 
Τώρα μην με ρωτήσετε που είχα βρει 5763 με πράσινα γράμματα , γιατί κάποιοι λίγοι μπορούν να φανταστούν. 
Η 6C4 και η 6146 βρίσκονται εύκολα.

----------


## αθικτον

εχω και γω μια 5763 με πρασινα γραμματα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι απο που την ειχα παρει φιλε κυριακο.
    φιλικα Γιωργος αθικτον.

----------


## p.gabr

σταυρο το σχεδιο αυτο δουλευει
ειναι ομως αρκετα δυσκολο να το ρυθμισεις
πρεπει να ξεκινισεις ως εξης

εαν εχεις παντου αεροφυλους πυκνωτες τοτε ειναι καλλυτερα γιατι ξερεις που βρισκεσαι
ανοιξε κλεισε λιγο τις σπειρες ωστε να εχεις τους μεταβλητους περιπου στη μεση οταν συντονιζουν για μεγιστο

εαν το δυο πρωτα σταδια εχουν πυκνωτες τριμερ περιστρεψε τα γυρω γυρω και βεβαιωσου οτι παιρνεις πικ σε δυο μεριες .αυτο γιατι ενδεχομενως σε καποιο να λειπει χωριτικοτητα η να ειναι πολυ και να μην δινει αλλο
ξεκινα ρυθμιζοντας με χαλαρες συζευξεις και αφου παρεις τα μεγιστα  εαν δεν σου φτανει τοτε πλησιαζεις τις συζευξεις 

παντως το κυκλωμα ειναι αρκετο  για να οδηγησει την6146 ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων και μονο

φροντισε για σταθεροποιημενα ταση στον ταλαντωτη και ολα θα πανε καλα

εαν ολα πανε καλα τοτε τα ξαναλεμε  αφηνουμε στο τελος την διαμορφωση

----------


## dovegroup

> εχω και γω μια 5763 με πρασινα γραμματα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι απο που την ειχα παρει φιλε κυριακο.
> φιλικα Γιωργος αθικτον.



Οι περισσότερες 5763 ακόμη και οι Philphs ήταν πρασινούλες παιδιά...
5763 JAN.
Οτι αφορά την τάση ανόδου της 6c4 είναι πολύ πάνω δώσε μέχρι 150V
Οι πυκνωτές 5p6 και 15p είναι οκ. 
Δώσε 5763 ή EL84 250-300V κι 6146 450-550V
BB102...Υπάρχει ακόμη αυτή?
Η Γεννήρια θα έπερεπε να πηγαίνει καλά αλλά τι γεννήτρια έχεις και τι έξοδο έχει σε V?
Αν είναι οκ η γεννήτρια (της προκοπής) τότε...δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι χειρότερο απο πιθανά στάσιμα στην έξοδο και πολύ "βρώμα" στην ταλάντωση.

----------


## anesmidas

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ  για τις απαντήσεις σας ομολογουμένως δεν το περίμενα.
Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν τα πράγματα πάλι από την αρχή. Αυτό το "πανάρχαιο σχεδιάκι" του ΠΟΠ 22W
το κατασκεύασα για να θυμηθώ τα νειάτα μου επειδή ένα ίδιο το πούλησα όταν πήγα φαντάρος 
και έλειπαν τα  "απαραίτητα".Το κατασκεύασα λοιπόν για συναισθηματικούς λόγους και θα πάρει
τη θέση του στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Επί της ουσίας τώρα ,αυτό "παλαιολιθικό μηχάνημα" το συντονίζω
σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα με μιά γέφυρα στασίμων και ένα συχνόμετροσε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα θέλω 
και βγάζει από35-45W με μικρότερη ισχύ στους 87Mhz, μόνο με τους μεταβλητούς του.
Το πρόβλημα που είχα και απευθύνθηκα στο φόρουμ είναι η διαμόρφωση. Όπως προανέφερα 
η διαμόρφρωση αυξάνει σε ποσοστό, οσο κατεβάζω την ανοδική τάση της 6c4 ή ανεβάζω την τιμή
του πυκνωτή στη διαμόρφωση. Η βάρικαπ που χρησιμοποιώ δεν είναι η BA102 του σχεδίου αλλά η BB113
και δεν έχουν καμμία διαφορά στη διαμόρφωση. Μην νομίζετε ότι δεν έχω  δοκιμάσει οτιδήποτε περνάει και από το δικό σας μυαλό πρακτικά πάνω στο  κύκλωμα. Θέλω αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει θεωρητικά γιατί  συμβαίνει αυτό
γιατί τότε μόνο θα βρώ λύση αν υπάρχει. Έχω τις δικές μου υποθέσεις αλλά επειδή δεν έχω σπουδάσει ηλεκτρονικά
και ότι γνωρίζω ανάγεται στο "ψώνιο" μου και στο πολύ διάβασμα, θα ήθελα την άποψη κάποιου υπεύθυνα χωρις 
σνομπισμούς  και υποτιμιτικά σχόλια τα οποία ούτε και αυτά απορρίπτω. Φίλε Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ θα δοκιμάσω αυτό ου είπες
και επισυνάπτω το σχέδιο του ταλαντωτή hatrley.  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20750 Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Σταύρο εφόσον δεν μετράς της ένταση στην διαμόρφωση έστω και μονοφωνικά ,
με μια μονάδα μέτρησης σε db ... ώστε να δούμε εάν το κύκλωμα φτάνει στα όρια του , 
τότε το πιθανότερο είναι ότι παγιδεύτηκες .    

Έπεσες στην γνωστή παγίδα που πέφτουν οι ρομαντικοί ερασιστέχνες στην προσπάθεια να συναγωνιστούν,
την ακουστική ένταση που βγάζουν σταθμοί που δουλεύουν  ειδικό εξοπλισμό και " compressor - processor  ήχου )  δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρό. 

Εαν έπεσες σε τέτοιο λάκκο , θα σε ψοφήσω στο σνομπάρισμα.

----------


## p.gabr

ταυρο η συχνοτητα του ταλαντωτη εξαρταται αμεσα απο την ταση 
επομενως και η διαμορφωση οσο πιο μικροτερη η ταση τοσο πιο ευαισθητος ο ταλαντωτης αρα πιο μεγαλη διαμορφωση
ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να του εξασφαλισουμε για σωστη λειτουργεια
τωρα  επειδη η αλλαγη της χωριτηκοτητας της διοδου αρα και της  διαμορφωσης ειναι αναλογος της τασεως ακουστικης συχνοτητας εχουμε το  εξης/// στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες λιγοτερο επηρεασμο και στις υψηλες μεγαλυτερο
προσπαθω να  τα πω απλα  αλλα ειναι δυσκολο
το τελευταιο αρχειο δεν ανοιγει βαλτο παλι

----------


## anesmidas

> ταυρο η συχνοτητα του ταλαντωτη εξαρταται αμεσα απο την ταση 
> επομενως και η διαμορφωση οσο πιο μικροτερη η ταση τοσο πιο ευαισθητος ο ταλαντωτης αρα πιο μεγαλη διαμορφωση
> ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που πρεπει να του εξασφαλισουμε για σωστη λειτουργεια
> τωρα  επειδη η αλλαγη της χωριτηκοτητας της διοδου αρα και της  διαμορφωσης ειναι αναλογος της τασεως ακουστικης συχνοτητας εχουμε το  εξης/// στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες λιγοτερο επηρεασμο και στις υψηλες μεγαλυτερο
> προσπαθω να  τα πω απλα  αλλα ειναι δυσκολο
> το τελευταιο αρχειο δεν ανοιγει βαλτο παλι



Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ παραθέτω πάλι το αρχείο του ταλαντωτή hartleyΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 20753

----------


## αθικτον

καλησπερα φιλε σταυρο.
    Για την κατασκευη σου καλυτερα προσθεσε οπως 
σου προτεινα ενα σταδιο ακομα με 6c4 χωρις 
μεταβλητους.
   Για να παρεις πιο πολλα "watt" παρε την ακρη του 
"rfc" (μηκος συρματος λ/4) που τροφοδοτει το "LC"
και κολλατην απο τη μερια της ανοδου,ριξε ομως 
την ταση στα 120ν γιατι αλλιως θα καψεις τη λαμπα.
   Και οπως ανεφερε καποιος φιλος σταθεροποιησε 
την τροφοδοσια στην ταλαντωση, και αν θες να το 
κανεις τελειο βαλε ενα "BU112" δωστου ρευμα στο
συλλεκτη και παρε εξοδο απο τον εκπομπο (για τη
λαμπα) δινωντας ρευμα στη βαση ("ζεννερ" 
120ν/3w εκει με τη γειωση και πυκνωτης ΜΚΤ 
2.2μf/450-680v) μεσω αντιστασης 2.7ΚΩ/2w απο το 
συλλεκτη. 
  Στην εισοδο ηχου:1) Μπορεις να φτιαξεις προεμφαση για να δωσεις πριμα, σε σειρα με τον ηχο:100ΚΩ και στα ακρα της 10nf παραλληλα.
2) βαλε ηλεκτρολυτικο 1μf ή ακομα  καλυτερα "280nf silver mica" (αν βρεις,γιατι θελει ψαξιμο, εκτος αν εισαι τυχερος ,εγω δεν ημουνα ποτε) και 3) δωσε διαμορφωση απο ανοδο, θα ακουγεται 
καθαροτερα, (στα σχεδια επιτειδες δεν το λεει ,οχι 
πως δεν το ηξεραν).
    Σεβαστες οι γνωμες των αλλων φιλων και συμφωνω μαζι τους χρειαζεται ομως πειρα για να εφαρμοστουν.
      φιλικα Γιωργος,αθικτον.

----------

EL-504 (17-07-12)

----------


## anesmidas

> καλησπερα φιλε σταυρο.Συγχωρεσε με αλλα.. παλι 
> το αρχειο δεν κατεβαινει, κανε μια προσπαθεια και 
> ανεβασετο παλι (το"hartley") ή  στειλε
> μουτο σε προσωπικο μηνυμα. (ή γραψε μου απλως 
> τον αριθμο,διαμετρο των σπειρων και την τιμη του 
> πυκνωτη ταλαντωσης).
>     Για την κατασκευη σου καλυτερα προσθεσε οπως 
> σου προτεινα ενα σταδιο ακομα με 6c4 χωρις 
> μεταβλητους.
> ...



Γίωργο το ανέβασα δεύτερη φορά ούτε τώρα το βλέπεις?

----------


## αθικτον

ολα ενταξει, το κατεβασα, οταν εβαλα το μηνυμα, ειδα αμεσως οτι ο φιλος παναγιωτης στο ειχε ειδη ζητησει
και εσυ αμεσως ειχες ανταποκριθει ,ετσι εκανα διορθωση ,κανε "reload" να δεις .
       Σ'ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο. Βαλε αλφα εχει λαζοπουλο.
     φιλικα,Γιωργος,αθικτον.

----------


## anesmidas

> ολα ενταξει, το κατεβασα, οταν εβαλα το μηνυμα, ειδα αμεσως οτι ο φιλος παναγιωτης στο ειχε ειδη ζητησει
> και εσυ αμεσως ειχες ανταποκριθει ,ετσι εκανα διορθωση ,κανε "reload" να δεις .
>        Σ'ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο. Βαλε αλφα εχει λαζοπουλο.
>      φιλικα,Γιωργος,αθικτον.



Φίλε Γιώργο δεύτερη 6c4 έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει , το rfc to έχω δοκιμάσει όπως το περιγράφεις
περιορίζεται όμως έτσι το εύρος συντονισμού και εγώ θέλω να συντονίζει σε όλη την μπάντα.
Καλή η σταθεροποίηση της τάσης δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως πως αυτό θα μου ανεβάσει το ποσοστό
διαμόρφωσης. Αν βάλω προέμφαση τότε μειώνεται ακόμα πιό πολύ το πασοστό διαμόρφωσης
εύλογα γιατί τότε μπαίνει σε σειρά η αντίσταση 100KΩ που είπες , εγώ έβαλα 50ΚΩ ,
διαμόρφωση από την άνοδο δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη. Οι πυκνωτές που είπες να δοκιμάσω μεχρι 1n
πρέπει να τους παραλληλήσω στη βάρικαπ ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά. Στην  ταλάντωση hartley χρησιμοποιώ πηνίο με 8 σπείρες διαμέτρου 6mm από σύρμα  1mm και παίρνω λήψη τρεις σπείρες από τη γη. Αν καταργήσω τον πυκνωτή  27pf στο οδηγό αυξάνεται η ισχύς εξόδου. Το ιδιο συμβαίνει αν αλλάξω ξαι  το κλασσικό rfc στην άνοδο με αυτό που είπες.
Τέλος επαναλαμβάνω το προβλημά μου δεν είναι η καθαρότητα της διαμόρφωσης αλλά το ποσοστό της.
Διαθέτω compressor-limiter και όταν διαμορφώσω από αυτό μονοφωνικά, κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί έχει μεγάλη ισχύ εξόδου.
Όταν συνδέσω όμως τη στερεογεννήτρια (το σχέδιο του elektor) το σήμα της δεν επαρκεί. Συγγνώμη σε κούρασα.
Φιλικά Σταύρος

----------


## αθικτον

Χαρα μου να βοηθαω σε κατι που κανενας δε με βοηθησε ηταν μυστικα τοτε ολα βλεπεις..
   Η σταθεροποιηση εξαφανιζει βομβο αλλα και συχνοτητες που δεν ακουγονται αλλα επηρεαζουν  την βαρικαπ. 
   Την εχω και'γω τη γεννητρια (κριμα που εκλεισε το ελεκτορ στην ελλαδα) εμενα βγαζει φυσημα, πες μου αν σου κανει το ιδιο.
    Τωρα για τη χαμηλη εξοδο:Ανεβασε ,με προσοχη, την ταση στη γεννητρια στα 15ν (ανεβαινει πολυ ο διαχωρισμος ,στο ακουσμα ,αλλα θα πρεπει να την ξαναρυθμισεις). Προσοχη μην την ανεβασεις 
πολυ 6146 1b.jpgκαι τη καψεις ,μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου εγω ανεβασα την ταση και δεν επαθε τιποτα.
       Παντως ,για πιο σιγουρα, βαλε χωριστη τροφοδοσια στον τελεστικο εξοδου και  αντι για 12ν ,δωστου 18ν ,ετσι, η εξοδος της γεννητριας θα μεγαλωσει χωρις να αλλαξουν οι τασεις στο υπολοιπο κυκλωμα της. 
     Για τη "varicap"δες το σχηματικο.
  Αν θελεις βαλε καμμια φωτογραφια.


                             φιλικα Γεωργιος αθικτον.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Τέλος επαναλαμβάνω το προβλημά μου δεν είναι η καθαρότητα της διαμόρφωσης αλλά το ποσοστό της.
> Διαθέτω compressor-limiter και όταν διαμορφώσω από αυτό μονοφωνικά, κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί έχει μεγάλη ισχύ εξόδου.
> Όταν συνδέσω όμως τη στερεογεννήτρια (το σχέδιο του elektor) το σήμα της δεν επαρκεί.



Έτσι πες μας από την αρχή ... ότι έχεις μια μάπα γεννήτρια , και επειδή δεν ξέρεις τι να την κάνεις,
βαράς με το σφυρί την λαμπίτσα.

Η λύση είναι μια , να αγοράσεις μια πραγματική γεννήτρια, σχεδιασμένη από πραγματικούς τεχνίτες.
Βέβαια εφόσον δεν έχεις επαγγελματικές βλέψεις, τότε κάλλιστα μπορείς και να το ξεχάσεις.

----------


## anesmidas

Φίλε Κυριάκο η χαρά του ερασιτέχνη είναι η κατασκευή,
προφανώς δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις, η απορία μου είναι
το γιατί.
Φιλικά Σταύρος

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Κάνεις μέγα λάθος , η χαρά του ερασιτέχνη είναι η γνώση και η κατανόηση . 
Αλλά  αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επιτυγχάνεται  παίζοντας με με τον σωρό τον αποτυχημένων κυκλωμάτων. 

Αμα δεν βάλεις στο μικροσκόπιο επιτυχημένα κυκλώματα που είναι τα έμπρακτα παραδείγματα επιτυχίας,
ωστε να μαθεις κάτι χρήσιμο απο αυτά , τότε απλά σκοτώνεις το χρόνο σου , και τον δικό μας.

----------


## anesmidas

> Κάνεις μέγα λάθος , η χαρά του ερασιτέχνη είναι η γνώση και η κατανόηση . 
> Αλλά  αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επιτυγχάνεται  παίζοντας με με τον σωρό τον αποτυχημένων κυκλωμάτων. 
> 
> Αμα δεν βάλεις στο μικροσκόπιο επιτυχημένα κυκλώματα που είναι τα έμπρακτα παραδείγματα επιτυχίας,
> ωστε να μαθεις κάτι χρήσιμο απο αυτά , τότε απλά σκοτώνεις το χρόνο σου , και τον δικό μας.



Φίλε Κυριάκο νομίζω ότι ο σκοπός  του φόρουμ είναι η αλληλοβοήθεια  και όχι ένας χώρος εκτόνωσης της υπεροψίας μας.
 Δεν απαντάς σε τίποτε. μόνο σχολιάζεις τους άλλους και αυτό δεν είναι εποικοδομητικό .Νάσαι καλά δεν θα σου ξαναπαντήσω.
Φιλικά πάντα Σταύρος

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε Κυριάκο η χαρά του ερασιτέχνη είναι η κατασκευή,
> προφανώς δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις, η απορία μου είναι
> το γιατί.
> Φιλικά Σταύρος



Καλησπέρα. 
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος απλά σου λέει ότι πρέπει να πάρεις μιά σοβαρή στερεογεννήτρια πχ της *FLUKE* που να έχει έξοδο σε TRUE RMS LEVEL, ώστε να μπορεί να μιλήσει πλέον μαζί σου σε ανώτερο επίπεδο!  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο από την FLUKE και δεν γράφει true _αϊγ. αμ. ισ_ δεν το ανέχεται ούτε και μπορεί να είναι ποτέ σχεδιασμένο από πραγματικούς τεχνίτες, πράγμα σωστό βεβαίως, γιατί θα είναι σχεδιασμένο από πραγματικούς ηλεκτρονικούς μηχανικούς!!! 
Τώρα το ότι δουλεύεις με μια γεννήτρια του Ελέκτορ, δεν αλλάζει το πρόβλημά σου. Στην ουσία έχεις πολύ μικρή χωρητικότητα μεταξύ οδηγού & βάρικαπ, και αν σκεφτείς ότι αυτή προστίθεται εν σειρά στην όποια στιγμιαία χωρητικότητα της βάρικαπ θα διαπιστώσεις ότι για να πετύχεις ικανοποιητική απόκλιση Δf θα πρέπει να ρίξεις υπερβολικά μεγάλη τάση στην βάρικαπ! Μάλιστα επειδή ΔΕΝ είσαι σε πολωμένο σημείο της γραμμικής περιοχής της την χειρίζεσαι σε ακόμα πιό αναίσθητο επίπεδο! 
Στην ουσία δηλαδή ο πυκνωτής (5.6pF) μεταξύ οδηγού και βάρικαπ που σκοπός είναι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ η απομόνωση της DC συνιστώσας στα άκρα του πρέπει να μεγαλώσει τουλάχιστον 10 φορές την μέγιστη τιμή της βάρικαπ, η του πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης από συντονιμένο ανόδου προς οδηγό! Επιδή είναι σε σειρά με την βάρικαπ ως συνδεσμολογία, αν είναι μικρότερος τότε η συνολική χωρητικότητα που θα εμφανίζει παρέα με την βάρικαπ θα είναι κατά τι μικρότερη από αυτόν ΟΤΙ ΤΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ η βάρικαπ!!! εκτός της περιπτώσεως που αυτή θα γίνει ίση η μικρότερη αυτού του πυκνωτή!!! 
Δες την συνδεσμολογία 2 χωρητικοτήτων σε σειρά πως υπολογίζεται! Βάλε στον έναν την τιμή που έχεις στην βάρικαπ σαν μέγιστη (αναλόγος της τάσεως που εφαρμόζεις) και στην άλλη την σταθερή τιμή αυτού του πυκνωτή απομόνωσης! Βγάλε το αποτέλεσμα βάσει των σχετικών τύπων. Θα είναι ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ από τον πυκνωτή αυτόν!!! Άλλαξε την τιμή της χωρητικότητας της βάρικαπ μειώνοντάς την στο ελάχιστο που θα έχει. Κάνε τον υπολογισμό σου. Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το αποτέλεσμα ΔΕΝ αλλάζει σχεδόν καθόλου (η έστω αρκετά δραστικά)! 
Αύξησε τώρα την τιμή του σταθερού πυκνωτή σε ~ 10 φορές την μέγιστη τιμή της βάρικαπ που είχες χρησιμοποιήσει! Ξανακάνε τις πράξεις min VcVAR & max VcVAR και δες πως θα μεταβάλλεται ραγδαία η συνολική χωρητικότητα πλέον ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΗ ΤΑΣΕΩΣ!!! Αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την ΑΥΞΗΣΗ της ευαισθησίας σε ποσοτό διαμορφώσεως στον πομπό σου! 

Θα σου έδινα ένα κύκλωμα από πολύ παλιά, με συγκεκριμένη προέμφαση μάλιστα αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να το σχεδιάσω για να το βάλω σε εικόνα! 

ΥΓ: 
Είδα πιό πάνω ότι δουλεύεις με την BB113 !!! ? αντί για ΒΑ102! 




> Η βάρικαπ που χρησιμοποιώ δεν είναι η BA102 του σχεδίου αλλά *η BB113*
> και δεν έχουν καμμία διαφορά στη διαμόρφωση.



Δούλεψες με την BA102 και έβαλες την BB113 & ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ? 
Σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, η μεν 102 έχει χωρητικότητες της τάξεως 10-40pF ενώ η 113 έχει της τάξεως 35-280pF!!! 
Και η μεν πρώτη δουλεύει στα 20V max ενώ η δεύτερη πάει και πάνω στα 32V!!! 
Και δεν είδες καμμιά διαφορά? Εντυπωσιακό!!!

----------

A--15 (10-11-12)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

SRF συνεχίζεις να  βαράς με το σφυρί την λαμπίτσα. 

Σωστά λέει ο λαός μας , ότι  όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό έχει ποδάρια . 
Μην αγχωνόσαστε παλικάρια μου, δεν ξαναγράφω, και άμα ήξερα από την αρχή πόσο λούμπα ήταν το θέμα,
ούτε που θα έγραφα.

----------


## anesmidas

> Καλησπέρα. 
> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος απλά σου λέει ότι πρέπει να πάρεις μιά σοβαρή στερεογεννήτρια πχ της *FLUKE* που να έχει έξοδο σε TRUE RMS LEVEL, ώστε να μπορεί να μιλήσει πλέον μαζί σου σε ανώτερο επίπεδο!  Οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο από την FLUKE και δεν γράφει true _αϊγ. αμ. ισ_ δεν το ανέχεται ούτε και μπορεί να είναι ποτέ σχεδιασμένο από πραγματικούς τεχνίτες, πράγμα σωστό βεβαίως, γιατί θα είναι σχεδιασμένο από πραγματικούς ηλεκτρονικούς μηχανικούς!!! 
> Τώρα το ότι δουλεύεις με μια γεννήτρια του Ελέκτορ, δεν αλλάζει το πρόβλημά σου. Στην ουσία έχεις πολύ μικρή χωρητικότητα μεταξύ οδηγού & βάρικαπ, και αν σκεφτείς ότι αυτή προστίθεται εν σειρά στην όποια στιγμιαία χωρητικότητα της βάρικαπ θα διαπιστώσεις ότι για να πετύχεις ικανοποιητική απόκλιση Δf θα πρέπει να ρίξεις υπερβολικά μεγάλη τάση στην βάρικαπ! Μάλιστα επειδή ΔΕΝ είσαι σε πολωμένο σημείο της γραμμικής περιοχής της την χειρίζεσαι σε ακόμα πιό αναίσθητο επίπεδο! 
> Στην ουσία δηλαδή ο πυκνωτής (5.6pF) μεταξύ οδηγού και βάρικαπ που σκοπός είναι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ η απομόνωση της DC συνιστώσας στα άκρα του πρέπει να μεγαλώσει τουλάχιστον 10 φορές την μέγιστη τιμή της βάρικαπ, η του πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης από συντονιμένο ανόδου προς οδηγό! Επιδή είναι σε σειρά με την βάρικαπ ως συνδεσμολογία, αν είναι μικρότερος τότε η συνολική χωρητικότητα που θα εμφανίζει παρέα με την βάρικαπ θα είναι κατά τι μικρότερη από αυτόν ΟΤΙ ΤΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ η βάρικαπ!!! εκτός της περιπτώσεως που αυτή θα γίνει ίση η μικρότερη αυτού του πυκνωτή!!! 
> Δες την συνδεσμολογία 2 χωρητικοτήτων σε σειρά πως υπολογίζεται! Βάλε στον έναν την τιμή που έχεις στην βάρικαπ σαν μέγιστη (αναλόγος της τάσεως που εφαρμόζεις) και στην άλλη την σταθερή τιμή αυτού του πυκνωτή απομόνωσης! Βγάλε το αποτέλεσμα βάσει των σχετικών τύπων. Θα είναι ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ από τον πυκνωτή αυτόν!!! Άλλαξε την τιμή της χωρητικότητας της βάρικαπ μειώνοντάς την στο ελάχιστο που θα έχει. Κάνε τον υπολογισμό σου. Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το αποτέλεσμα ΔΕΝ αλλάζει σχεδόν καθόλου (η έστω αρκετά δραστικά)! 
> Αύξησε τώρα την τιμή του σταθερού πυκνωτή σε ~ 10 φορές την μέγιστη τιμή της βάρικαπ που είχες χρησιμοποιήσει! Ξανακάνε τις πράξεις min VcVAR & max VcVAR και δες πως θα μεταβάλλεται ραγδαία η συνολική χωρητικότητα πλέον ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΗ ΤΑΣΕΩΣ!!! Αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την ΑΥΞΗΣΗ της ευαισθησίας σε ποσοτό διαμορφώσεως στον πομπό σου! 
> 
> Θα σου έδινα ένα κύκλωμα από πολύ παλιά, με συγκεκριμένη προέμφαση μάλιστα αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να το σχεδιάσω για να το βάλω σε εικόνα! 
> 
> ...




Φίλε Γιώργο καλησπέρα
 Κατ' αρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείς να με βοηθήσεις με το πρόβλημα που έχω.
Πρώτον έχεις δίκιο για τη βάρικαπ δεν είναι ΒΒ113 όπως έγραψα αλλά ΒΒ105 δεν ξέρω
αν αυτό αναιρεί το "εντυπωσιακό" του πράγματος εγώ δεν βλέπω πάντως όπως είπα 
διαφορά στην διαμόρφωση (με 1000Ηz στην είσοδο) στο VUmeter του ενισχυτή μου.
Με ενδιαφέρον διάβασα την ανάλυσή σου για την διαμόρφωση, εγώ το είχα διαπιστώσει 
πρακτικά γιατί είχα το καλύτερο ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης με πυκνωτή 56pf αντί του 5.6pf
και με πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης 100pf αντι 15pf το οποίο όμως εξακολουθεί να μην
 είναι ικανοποιητικό. Ποιά κατά την γνώμη σου είναι η βάρικαπ που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω
και με τι πυκνωτές στην διαμόρφωση και την επανατροφοδότηση?

Φιλικά Σταύρος

----------


## anesmidas

Γιώργο αθικτον καλησπέρα

Θα δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω την τάση στη γεννήτρια και το κρίμα στο λαιμό σου, ναι και η δική μου βγάζει ένα μικρό φύσημα δεν το έχω ψάξει όμως. Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσω σύντομα. Δοκίμασα σύζευξη με σταθερό πυκνωτήαλλά πήρα λιγότερη ισχύ στην έξοδο ότι τιμές κι αν δοκίμασα. Με διαμόρφωση στην άνοδο έπεσε δραματικά η ισχύς η 6146 ντύθηκε στα κόκκινα. Και  κάτι άλλο έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν η οδήγηση δεν είναι επαρκής η λυχνία κοκκινίζει και συντονίζει σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα από αυτήν του προηγούμενου σταδίου ενώ όταν υπεροδηγείται συντονίζει ψηλότερα, έχω δίκιο?

Σταύρος

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε Γιώργο καλησπέρα
> Κατ' αρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείς να με βοηθήσεις με το πρόβλημα που έχω.
> Πρώτον έχεις δίκιο για τη βάρικαπ δεν είναι ΒΒ113 όπως έγραψα αλλά ΒΒ105 δεν ξέρω
> αν αυτό αναιρεί το "εντυπωσιακό" του πράγματος εγώ δεν βλέπω πάντως όπως είπα 
> διαφορά στην διαμόρφωση (με 1000Ηz στην είσοδο) στο VUmeter του ενισχυτή μου.
> Με ενδιαφέρον διάβασα την ανάλυσή σου για την διαμόρφωση, εγώ το είχα διαπιστώσει 
> πρακτικά γιατί είχα το καλύτερο ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης με πυκνωτή 56pf αντί του 5.6pf
> και με πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης *100pf* αντι 15pf το οποίο όμως εξακολουθεί να μην
> είναι ικανοποιητικό. Ποιά κατά την γνώμη σου είναι η βάρικαπ που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω
> ...



ΟΚ! Λοιπόν έχει τεράστια διαφορά ότι δεν δουλεύεις την 113! Αλλάζει όντως το "εντυπωσιακόν" που είπα πριν! 
Τον 15p στην επανατροφοδότηση γιατί τον αλλάζεις? Άστον στα 15 και παίξε με οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό με την διαμόρφωση!!! 
Μια πρόταση που θα έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις είναι να αφαιρέσεις την R42 από την στερεογεννήτρια, να βάλεις >470p στον C1, άσε μονο μία varicap και δοκίμασε να δεις αν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό διαμορφώσεως σου. 
Το τι βαρικαπ να βάλεις, είναι ένα θεμα. Η 105 δεν είναι κακή, αν και ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε η συμπεριφορά της σε κύκλωμα διαμορφώσεως. Δεν ξέρω τι κυκλοφορεί πιά στην αγορά για να σου πως κάτι συγκεκριμένο, αλλά ακόμα και μια BB204 (δουλεύωντας την μισή) να βρείς καλύτερη θα είναι! Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις και την BA102! Βάλε αυτήν! 
Επίσης ένα πράγμα που δεν μας έχεις πει είναι ΑΝ σε μονοφωνικό σήμα παίζει σωστά το μαραφέτι!!! 
Αν ναι από τι έξοδο? Μίκτης, ακουστικά, κομπρέσορας? 
Αυτό ίσως βοηθήσει να βρεις το πρόβλημά σου...

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο αθικτον καλησπέρα
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω την τάση στη γεννήτρια και το κρίμα στο λαιμό σου, ναι και η δική μου βγάζει ένα μικρό φύσημα δεν το έχω ψάξει όμως. Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσω σύντομα. Δοκίμασα σύζευξη με σταθερό πυκνωτήαλλά πήρα λιγότερη ισχύ στην έξοδο ότι τιμές κι αν δοκίμασα. Με διαμόρφωση στην άνοδο έπεσε δραματικά η ισχύς η 6146 ντύθηκε στα κόκκινα. Και  κάτι άλλο έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν η οδήγηση δεν είναι επαρκής η λυχνία κοκκινίζει και συντονίζει σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα από αυτήν του προηγούμενου σταδίου ενώ όταν υπεροδηγείται συντονίζει ψηλότερα, έχω δίκιο?
> 
> Σταύρος




Καλημερα φιλε σταυρο.Η δικη μου γεννητρια σηκωσε 15ν,αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχουμε"τσιπακια"
απο το ιδιο εργοστασιο-παρτιδα.
Ανεβασε μονο αν: 1) τα εχεις σε βασεις τα "τσιπ"  (οποτε βγαινουν ευκολα)  και 2) αν εχεις κι αλλα
xr2208  σε περιπτωση που..
  Οποτε για πιο σιγουρα, αγορασε εναν τελεστικο
ιδιο μ'αυτον της εξοδου , δικτυωσετον με τον ιδιο
τροπο και δωσε μονο σ'αυτον 18ν,και παρε εξοδο
απο'κει.
      Και το μηχανημα σου θα ειναι ασφαλες
(αφου η ταση στα υπολοιπα θα μεινει 12ν) και το 
"mpx" θα δυναμωσει πολυ και θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου.
  Για τον πομπο:
 Δοκιμασε αντι για 5.6pf να βαλεις 1nf (1000pf) ετσι
θα μεγαλωσει η ευαισθησια διαμορφωσης (ειδες τη
γραφει και ο φιλος "srf" για το μεγαλωμα του πυκνωτη).
     Η λαμπες κοκκινιζουν αν δεν εχουν οδηγηση ( γιατι καταναλωνουν  την ισχυ του τροφοδοτικου που κανονικα θα πηγαινε στην κεραια αν υπηρχε οδηγηση) , η χωρητικοτητα που προστεθηκε ξεσυντονισε το σταδιο (σε αυτοταλαντωτο δεν υπαρχει διαφορα)
αρα επρεπε να γινει ο συντονισμος απ'την αρχη.

         Καλη επιτυχια, αν θες ανεβασε καμμια φωτογραφια του πομπου, σ'ολους αρεσει να βλεπουν...

                    φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## anesmidas

> Καλημερα φιλε σταυρο.Η δικη μου γεννητρια σηκωσε 15ν,αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχουμε"τσιπακια"
> απο το ιδιο εργοστασιο-παρτιδα.
> Ανεβασε μονο αν: 1) τα εχεις σε βασεις τα "τσιπ"  (οποτε βγαινουν ευκολα)  και 2) αν εχεις κι αλλα
> xr2208  σε περιπτωση που..
>   Οποτε για πιο σιγουρα, αγορασε εναν τελεστικο
> ιδιο μ'αυτον της εξοδου , δικτυωσετον με τον ιδιο
> τροπο και δωσε μονο σ'αυτον 18ν,και παρε εξοδο
> απο'κει.
>       Και το μηχανημα σου θα ειναι ασφαλες
> ...



Γιώργο σου στέλνω μερικές φωτογραφίες και επανέρχομαι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20807Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20808Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20809Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20810Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20811

----------


## anesmidas

> Γιώργο σου στέλνω μερικές φωτογραφίες και επανέρχομαι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20806Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20807Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20808Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20809Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20810Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20811



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20813 να και η γεννήτρια.

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο σου στέλνω μερικές φωτογραφίες και επανέρχομαι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20807Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20808Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20809Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20810Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20811





Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,δεν χορταινω να βλεπω μηχανηματα.
  Το πιο πρωτοτυπο και περιποιημενο μηχανημα
που εχω δει, μπραβο! καταλληλο για εκθεση,αξιζεις συγχαρητηρια εισαι διμιουργικος ανθρωπος με πολυ μερακι.
   Το "hartley" με την "6C4" το υπολογισες πειραματικα ή  βρηκες το σχεδιο καπου ετοιμο;
   Προσθεσε εναν τελεστικο στη γεννητρια και θα δουλεψει καλα στο λαμπατο σου πομπο.
   Το κολπο να αλλαξεις τον 5.6pf με 1nf το δοκιμασες; αν ναι πες μου το αποτελεσμα.
   Και κατι ακομη: μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις την 
αρνητικη ταση στα οδηγα με ζενερ 47ν/8w (το συν στη γη και το πλιν στο οδηγο, ( η αντισταση παραμενει ).
           Χαρηκα για την "εκ του μακροθεν" γνωριμια φιλε  σταυρο. 
  Αν μπορεις τραβα το κι'αλλες φωτογραφιες ειναι
πολυ ομορφο. 

                          φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον)

----------


## anesmidas

> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,δεν χορταινω να βλεπω μηχανηματα.
>   Το πιο πρωτοτυπο και περιποιημενο μηχανημα
> που εχω δει, μπραβο! καταλληλο για εκθεση,αξιζεις συγχαρητηρια εισαι διμιουργικος ανθρωπος με πολυ μερακι.
>    Το "hartley" με την "6C4" το υπολογισες πειραματικα ή  βρηκες το σχεδιο καπου ετοιμο;
>    Προσθεσε εναν τελεστικο στη γεννητρια και θα δουλεψει καλα στο λαμπατο σου πομπο.
>    Το κολπο να αλλαξεις τον 5.6pf με 1nf το δοκιμασες; αν ναι πες μου το αποτελεσμα.
>    Και κατι ακομη: μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις την 
> αρνητικη ταση στα οδηγα με ζενερ 47ν/8w (το συν στη γη και το πλιν στο οδηγο, ( η αντισταση παραμενει ).
>            Χαρηκα για την "εκ του μακροθεν" γνωριμια φιλε  σταυρο. 
> ...



Γιώργο γειά σου
σ' ευχαριστώ τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά θα τα πούμε το βράδυ.

Σταύρος

----------


## anesmidas

> ΟΚ! Λοιπόν έχει τεράστια διαφορά ότι δεν δουλεύεις την 113! Αλλάζει όντως το "εντυπωσιακόν" που είπα πριν! 
> Τον 15p στην επανατροφοδότηση γιατί τον αλλάζεις? Άστον στα 15 και παίξε με οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό με την διαμόρφωση!!! 
> Μια πρόταση που θα έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις είναι να αφαιρέσεις την R42 από την στερεογεννήτρια, να βάλεις >470p στον C1, άσε μονο μία varicap και δοκίμασε να δεις αν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό διαμορφώσεως σου. 
> Το τι βαρικαπ να βάλεις, είναι ένα θεμα. Η 105 δεν είναι κακή, αν και ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε η συμπεριφορά της σε κύκλωμα διαμορφώσεως. Δεν ξέρω τι κυκλοφορεί πιά στην αγορά για να σου πως κάτι συγκεκριμένο, αλλά ακόμα και μια BB204 (δουλεύωντας την μισή) να βρείς καλύτερη θα είναι! Αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις και την BA102! Βάλε αυτήν! 
> Επίσης ένα πράγμα που δεν μας έχεις πει είναι ΑΝ σε μονοφωνικό σήμα παίζει σωστά το μαραφέτι!!! 
> Αν ναι από τι έξοδο? Μίκτης, ακουστικά, κομπρέσορας? 
> Αυτό ίσως βοηθήσει να βρεις το πρόβλημά σου...



Γιώργο καλησπέρα 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. όπως έχω αναφέρει παραπάνω μονοφωνικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί διαμορφώνω 
από compressor limiter που έχει μεγάλη έξοδο και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Με  τη γεννήτρια όμως
αναγκαστικά πρέπει να μειώσω το σήμα εισόδου γιατί θα παραμορφώνει και η έξοδος δεν είναι ικανή να διαμορφώσει
στο ποσοστό που πρέπει. Τον πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης τον άλλαξα στα 100pf γιατί με πυκνωτή στη διαμόρφωση 56pf
αν αφήσω τα 15pf στην επανατροφοδότηση η ταλάντωση κάνει αποκοπή. Ανοδική τάση στην 6c4 δίνω 80V, είναι χαμηλή επίτηδες γιατί έτσι αυξάνεται το ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης και αν μειώσω κι άλλο ανεβαίνει ακόμα περισσότερο και είναι σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα αυτό όμως συνεπάγεται μείωση της rf που δεν επαρκεί για την οδήγηση της 5763. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να λυθεί με την προσθήκη ενός ενδιάμεσου σταδίου όπως ανέφερε και ο φίλος ο Γιώργος άθικτον. Δοκίμασα λοιπόν με μια 6c4 αλλά δεν μπορείνα οδηγηθεί παρόλο που της δίνω ανοδικά 280V. Θα μπορούσα να βάλω άλλη μια 5763 αλλά το τροφοδοτικό μου δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις επιπλέον απαιτήσεις ρεύματος, αδιέξοδο. Για διαμόρφωση αυτή τη στιγμή από έξοδο ακουστικών mp3 δεν το συζητάμε. Όταν δοκίμασα ενδιάμεσο στάδιο με δεύτερη 6c4 έκανα χωρητική συζευξη με 10pf στην είσοδο και 56pf στην έξοδο.Μ'αυτές τις τιμές είχα το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα που όμως δεν ήταν αρκετό. Με την γεννήτρια δεν θέλω να την πειράξω γιατί με "τρανζιστορικά" είναι άψογη. Αν δεν σε κουρασα περιμένω συνέχεια.

Μ εκτίμηση Σταύρος

----------


## anesmidas

> Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ,δεν χορταινω να βλεπω μηχανηματα.
>   Το πιο πρωτοτυπο και περιποιημενο μηχανημα
> που εχω δει, μπραβο! καταλληλο για εκθεση,αξιζεις συγχαρητηρια εισαι διμιουργικος ανθρωπος με πολυ μερακι.
>    Το "hartley" με την "6C4" το υπολογισες πειραματικα ή  βρηκες το σχεδιο καπου ετοιμο;
>    Προσθεσε εναν τελεστικο στη γεννητρια και θα δουλεψει καλα στο λαμπατο σου πομπο.
>    Το κολπο να αλλαξεις τον 5.6pf με 1nf το δοκιμασες; αν ναι πες μου το αποτελεσμα.
>    Και κατι ακομη: μπορεις να σταθεροποιησεις την 
> αρνητικη ταση στα οδηγα με ζενερ 47ν/8w (το συν στη γη και το πλιν στο οδηγο, ( η αντισταση παραμενει ).
>            Χαρηκα για την "εκ του μακροθεν" γνωριμια φιλε  σταυρο. 
> ...



Γιώργο καλησπέρα

Η κατασκευή δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα γιἀυτό δεν ήθελα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες σε αυτή τη φάση, 
θα ανεβάσω καινούργιες φωτογραφίες όταν τελειώσει. Επί του προκειμένου τώρα αν βάλω πυκνωτή 1n στη διαμόρφωση τότε όπως ανέφερα και στον φίλο srf έχω απλώς αποκοπή στην ταλάντωση, από τιμή 120pf και πάνω. Στην γενήτρια να αυξήσω τάση λίγο δύσκολο γιατί θα πρέπει να αλλάξω τροφοδοτικό για να πάρω μεγαλύτερη. Το hartley είναι αντιγραφή απο τρανζιστορικό που το προσάρμοσα στη λυχνία και δουλεύει εγγυημένα. Το συγγεκριμένο που ανέβασα είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς με το δικό μου και το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, του προσθεσα τα στοιχεία στην εισοδο AF και τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων που χρισημοποίησα. Θα βάλω και τη σταθεροποίηση που μου είπες στο οδηγό. Χάρηκα και γω για τη "γνωριμία" και χαίρομαι να συναντώ ανθρώπους που είναι διατεθημένοι να μοιράζονται τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες τους με άλλους χωρίς την αλλαζονία του ειδικού. Όλοι μαθαίνουμε από όλους.

Με εκτίμηση Σταύρος

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο καλησπέρα 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. όπως έχω αναφέρει παραπάνω *μονοφωνικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί διαμορφώνω από compressor limiter* που έχει μεγάλη έξοδο και δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Με τη γεννήτρια όμως αναγκαστικά πρέπει να μειώσω το σήμα εισόδου γιατί θα παραμορφώνει και η έξοδος δεν είναι ικανή να διαμορφώσει στο ποσοστό που πρέπει.



Μάλιστα! Τυπικώς θα έπρεπε ότι κάνεις με το μονοφωνικό να κάνεις και με την στερεογεννήτρια! Το ότι ο κομπρέσσορας όπως λες έχει μεγάλη έξοδο, είναι "σχετικό" αφού και η γεννήτριά σου μπορεί άνετα να δώσει εως και 4V output swing ! Υποψιάζομαι κάτι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω χωρίς να μου πείς πως ρύθμισες την γεννήτριά σου! Πέρασες την έξοδο σε κανέναν παλμογράφο να ρυθμίσεις πχ pilot, MPX level? Το ότι όπως λες με "τρανζιστορικό" διαμορφώνει καλά ΔΕΝ μου λεέι τίποτα, αν δεν ξέρω τι κύκλωμα έχει αυτό στην είσοδό του! 
Πάντως ΑΝ θέλεις να με ακούσεις ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΕ (ΣΗΚΩΣΕ τον εναν ακροδέκτη έστω) της R42!!! και δοκίμασε να δεις αν θα αλλάξει δραστικά κάτι! 






> Τον πυκνωτή επανατροφοδότησης τον άλλαξα στα 100pf γιατί με πυκνωτή στη διαμόρφωση 56pf αν αφήσω τα 15pf στην επανατροφοδότηση η ταλάντωση κάνει αποκοπή.



Αυτό σε εμένα μου δείχνει πρόβλημα! Να στο θέσω αλλοιώς. Ξέχνα την όποια βάρικαπ! Βάλε έναν πυκνωτή 10p σε σειρά με ένα πυκνωτή ~33p και αυτούς σύνδεσέ τους εκεί που τωρα πάει ο C1 & η βάρικαπ! Η ταλάντωσή σου θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί απολύτως σωστά με τον 15p στην επανατροφοδότηση! Τώρα άλλαξε τον 33p με έναν 1n! Η ταλάντωσή σου θα πρέπει ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ απλά σε άλλη συχνότητα χαμηλότερη λίγους μεγάκυκλους! 
Αν σταματάει να λειτουργεί τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα (υπερβολικά οξύ συντονισμό LC η κάτι σοβαρότερο) 
Για να δεις πως μεταβάλλονται οι χωρητικότες με διάφορες τιμές C1 & VARICAP σε σειρά βάλε ότι τιμές θέλεις στον υπολογιστή εδώ 
http://www.calctool.org/CALC/eng/electronics/cap_series 

Συγγνώμη που θα ρωτήσω κάτι τέτοιο αλλά, είσαι σίγουρος ότι την βάρικαπ την έχεις συνδέσει σωστά??? Γιατί αν αυξάνεις τον C1 και *σταματάει* η ταλάντωση μοιάζει σαν να έχεις την βάρικαπ σε ορθή φορά!!! Έτσι αναγκάζεσαι να αυξήσεις την επανατροφοδότηση (αύξηση ποσοστού στην ουσία με χαμήλωμα της Xc εκεί) ώστε να μπορέσεις να έχεις ένα ποσοστό που θα διεγείρει το οδηγό ακόμα και μετά την 'διαρροή' μεγάλου μέρους προς την γη από την διαδρομή C1 -> βάρικαπ ορθά πολωμένη!!! Αν κάνεις τον C1 1000pF τότε αν ισχύει αυτό που λέω ότι τιμή και να βάλεις στην επανατροφοδότηση ΔΕΝ θα ταλάντώνεις ποτέ & πουθενά!!! 
Με την δοκιμή παραπάνω θα πρέπει να έχεις ταλάντωση με σταθερή την χωρητικότητα του C2 ότι τιμές και να βάλεις στην θέση του C1 κρατώντας την 'βάρικαπ' σαν έναν πυκνωτή σταθερό πχ 33pF! Αν αυτό ΔΕΝ ισχύει έχεις πρόβλημα στις βάρικαπ που βάζεις, η (το πιθανότερο) της βάζεις ορθά πολωμένες!!! 
Υπάρχει & η πιθανότητα βέβαια να λέω βλακείες... αλλά για τσεκάρισε τα!







> Ανοδική τάση στην 6c4 δίνω 80V, είναι χαμηλή επίτηδες γιατί έτσι αυξάνεται το ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης και αν μειώσω κι άλλο ανεβαίνει ακόμα περισσότερο και είναι σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα αυτό όμως συνεπάγεται μείωση της rf που δεν επαρκεί για την οδήγηση της 5763. Αυτό θα μπορούσε να λυθεί με την προσθήκη ενός ενδιάμεσου σταδίου όπως ανέφερε και ο φίλος ο Γιώργος άθικτον. Δοκίμασα λοιπόν με μια 6c4 αλλά δεν μπορείνα οδηγηθεί παρόλο που της δίνω ανοδικά 280V. Θα μπορούσα να βάλω άλλη μια 5763 αλλά το τροφοδοτικό μου δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις επιπλέον απαιτήσεις ρεύματος, αδιέξοδο. Για διαμόρφωση αυτή τη στιγμή από έξοδο ακουστικών mp3 δεν το συζητάμε. Όταν δοκίμασα ενδιάμεσο στάδιο με δεύτερη 6c4 έκανα χωρητική συζευξη με 10pf στην είσοδο και 56pf στην έξοδο.Μ'αυτές τις τιμές είχα το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα που όμως δεν ήταν αρκετό. Με την γεννήτρια δεν θέλω να την πειράξω γιατί με "τρανζιστορικά" είναι άψογη. Αν δεν σε κουρασα περιμένω συνέχεια.
> 
> Μ εκτίμηση Σταύρος



Προσωπικά δούλευα τις 6C4 μέχρι και 150V χωρίς ποτέ κανένα θέμα διαμορφώσεως κλπ! Κάτι ακόμα που θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις 47Κ (η και μεγαλύτερη) στην R6 στο οδηγό της. 
Κάνε ένα τσεκ σε ότι σου είπα, και βλέπουμε!

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο καλησπέρα
> 
> Στην γενήτρια να αυξήσω τάση λίγο δύσκολο γιατί θα πρέπει να αλλάξω τροφοδοτικό για να πάρω μεγαλύτερη. Χάρηκα και γω για τη "γνωριμία" 
> 
> Με εκτίμηση Σταύρος



   Καλησπερα σταυρο. Μπορεις να κανεις διπλασιασμο τασεως,συνδεωντας το παρακατω κυκλωματακι στα ακρα εναλλασσομενου της γεφυρας,προσεκτικα,χωρις την γεννητρια επανω,
γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν μπορει το πλιν της γεφυρας να συνδεθει με το πλιν του διπλασιαστη.
   Το κυκλωμα  που συμβουλευτικες για το "hartley" 
το ειχα, (τωρα το ειδα) που εψαχνα για το διπλασιαστη ,σ'ενα παλιο "folder"αλλα δεν εδωσα βαση,θα ειχα αποφυγει αγονα πειραματα.
  Εκεινο δουλευει την "ecc85", ισως να ειναι καταλληλοτερη και να δινει καλυτερη εξοδο για να
οδηγησει την 5763.Οπτικα,αν θυμαμαι καλα οι ανοδοι ειναι μικροτερες της "6c4"οποτε πρεπει να 
εχουν μεγαλυτερη ευαισθησια ,αρα οδηγωντας την ταλαντωση με λιγη ταση, το δευτερο σταδιο αν και  μικροτερη λυχνια θα βγαλει πιο πολλα "watt"προς την  5763.
       Ο συλλογισμος μου μπορει να ειναι σωστος,δεν
το'χω δοκιμασει  για να ξερω,απλως σου  δινω
μια ιδεα.


                           φιλικα Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).voltage-doubler1.gif

----------


## sigmacom

Όπως είδα το σχέδιο, και αν είδα καλά και στην φωτο που ανέβασες, έχεις βάλει δυο varicap BB105 (~3pF @ 25V) σε σειρά? 
Αν ναί, τότε νομίζω ότι αυτό εξηγεί την χαμηλή διαμόρφωση.

----------


## studio52

οπως ειπε ο SRF δοκιμασε μονοφωνικα πρωτα και θα σου προτεινα και χωρις κομπρεσορα λιμιτερ, σκετο ακουστικο σημα απο ενα μικτη και χωρις EQUALIZER  με το υπαρχον σχεδιο της 6C4 χωρις να κανεις αλλαγες .  οποτε μπορεσεις απαντησε

----------


## anesmidas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις αναφορες σας στο θέμα.
 Θα απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις που θέσατε.
Γιώργο SRF ήμαρτον, είναι δυνατόν να τοποθετήσω ανάποδα τη varicap? Να βρίσκω ολική χωρητικότητα πυκνωτών σε σειρά έχω μάθει από το λύκειο μη με υποβιβάζεις τόσο.Αν δεν σε πειράζει θέλω να μου πεις για να καταλάβω, πως λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα της διαμόρφωσης θεωρητικά, πως δημιουργείται δηλαδή η απόκλιση της συχνότητας με τη varicap. Η γεννήτρια είναι ρυθμισμένη σε παλμογράφο, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση για να "ανάψει" το stereo ανέβασα το ποσοστό των 19khz από το τρίμερ.Η αντίσταση R42 δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτε στην έξοδο με την αφαίρεσή της, ακουστικά τουλάχιστον. 
Γιώργο "άθικτον" θα δοκιμάσω να αυξήσω την τάση στη γεννήτρια , έχω και μια 12ΑΤ7 διπλοτρίοδο θα την δοκιμάσω στη θέση της 6c4 ευχαριστώ.
Στέλιο,το τελικό σχέδιο έχει μία varicap Παναγιώτη με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα διαμορφώνει καλά από line out φορητού mp3. Όταν όμως συνδέω το κάλώδιο "τσουλάει λίγο η συχνότητα. Πρακτικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε , ο Γιώργος ο SRF όμως νομίζω ότι πιστεύει πως το κύκλωμα με τις συγκεκριμένες τιμές έχει πρόβλημα. Γιώργο, μελέτησέ το και τα ξαναλέμε , γειά χαρά σε όλους.

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις αναφορες σας στο θέμα.
> Θα απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις που θέσατε.
> 
> *Γιώργο SRF ήμαρτον, είναι δυνατόν να τοποθετήσω ανάποδα τη varicap? Να βρίσκω ολική χωρητικότητα πυκνωτών σε σειρά έχω μάθει από το λύκειο μη με υποβιβάζεις τόσο. Αν δεν σε πειράζει θέλω να μου πεις για να καταλάβω, πως λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα της διαμόρφωσης θεωρητικά, πως δημιουργείται δηλαδή η απόκλιση της συχνότητας με τη varicap.* 
> 
> 
> Η γεννήτρια είναι ρυθμισμένη σε παλμογράφο, σ*την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση για να "ανάψει" το stereo ανέβασα το ποσοστό των 19khz* από το τρίμερ.Η αντίσταση R42 δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτε στην έξοδο με την αφαίρεσή της, ακουστικά τουλάχιστον. 
> Παναγιώτη με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα διαμορφώνει καλά από line out φορητού mp3. Όταν όμως συνδέω το κάλώδιο "τσουλάει λίγο η συχνότητα. *Πρακτικά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε* , ο Γιώργος ο SRF όμως νομίζω ότι πιστεύει πως το κύκλωμα με τις συγκεκριμένες τιμές έχει πρόβλημα. Γιώργο, μελέτησέ το και τα ξαναλέμε , γειά χαρά σε όλους.



Εντάξει, είπα μήπως βρε παιδί μου... κατά λάθος είχε κολληθεί ανάποδα... Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες!!!  :Biggrin:  
Τελικά λες το πρόβλημα λύθηκε? Δηλαδή είναι ΟΚ τώρα? Αυτό που έβαλες τώρα δουλεύεις τελικά η εκείνο του POP πριν που σε αυτό σχολίαζα? Στο τωρινό έχεις αντίσταση μόνο 3Κ9 στο οδηγό? 
Αυτήν την 10ΚΩ σε σειρά με την είσοδο την έχεις όλο αυτόν τον καιρό που ψαχνόμαστε? Δηλαδή έχεις βάλει & έναν διαιρέτη σήματος εισόδου (10Κ & 47Κ). Την R42 την αφαίρεσες και δοκίμασες σε αυτό το κύκλωμα? Άν ναι, λογικό απολύτως να μην είδες καμμιά διαφορά! ΑΝ είναι να δεις διαφορά θα πρέπει να μην υπάρχει ούτε η 10Κ ούτε η 47Κ ειδικότερα!!! Αν αφαιρείς την R42 των 100ΚΩ αλλά διατηρείς μια 47ΚΩ στον τερματισμό δεν θα δεις ποτέ κάτι διαφορετικό!!!  :Wink:  
Η ουσία ήταν να "ψευδο"πολωθεί η βάρικαπ με την τάση εξόδου της γεννήτριάς σου!!! για να βρεθεί σε γραμμική περιοχή λειτουργείας! Με τις αντιστάσεις τερματισμού πάνω στο κύκλωμα, ΔΕΝ γίνεται αυτό!!! 
Σε σχ'εση με το κύκλωμα της διαμορφώσεως. Έχεις στην ουσία έναν τυπικό ταλαντωτή Colpitts. Το LC ανόδου που υπάρχει καθορίζει στην ουσία την συχνότητα ταλαντώσεως. Όπως βέβαια είναι φυσικό, στο συνολικό τελικό υπολογισμό θα εμπεριέχονται και οι υπαρκτές χωρητικότητες που δημιουργούνται στο εσωτερικό της λυχνίας (η άλλου ενεργού στοιχείου που εμπεριέχεται σε κάθε ταλαντωτή) δηλαδή των χωρητικοτήτων μεταξύ των πλεγμάτων/ανόδου/καθόδου! Αυτές στην 6C4 είναι μικρές ~1.8p. Βάζωντας μιά χωρητικότητα παράλληλα στην είσοδο της επανατροφοδότησης (Grid) στην ουσία αυξάνεις την τελική χωρητικότητα του δικτυώματος LC όπως αυτή θα εμφανίζεται στο κύκλωμά σου. Αυτή θα επηρρεάσει δηλαδή την τελική συχνότητα λειτουργείας Fc (Frequency of Carrier) κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό αφού βεβαίως εμφανίζεται ως αποτέλεσμα των σχηματιζόμενων παράλληλων/σειριακών υποδικτυομάτων. Αν την μεταβάλλεις είναι σίγουρο ότι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα μεταβληθεί επίσης! Αυτό το εκμεταλλεύεσαι λοιπόν για να ολισθήσεις την συχνότητα λειτουργείας σχετικά μικρομετρικά ανάλογα με την τάση που θα μεφανιστεί στα άκρα της Βάρικαπ! Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η δημιουργεία μεταβαλλόμενης κατά συχνότητα διαμόρφωσης! 
Βέβαια για να γίνει σωστά αυτό θα πρέπει να υπάρχει Fc (συχνότητα αδιαμόρφωτου φέροντος) στην οποία θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν μεταβολές ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ αλλά ΚΑΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ όταν θα διαμορφώσεις (εφαρμόσεις ένα ημιτονοειδές σήμα τάσεως) την βάρικαπ! Έτσι θα δημιουργηθεί το total Δf (+75KHz & -75KHz = 150KHzΔf)! Το Δf είναι 150 Χιλιοκύκλους για ραδιοφωνία κατά FM! Πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι όταν λέμε ότι μέγιστο όριο είναι οι 75KHz αυτό είναι & το total Δf, πράγμα λάθος, αφού ο όρος Δ στο (Δf) απαιτεί την ύπαρξη απολύτως ίσων θετικών και αρνητικών τιμών απόκρισης απόκλισης της συχνότητος RF στην εφαρμογή ενός ημιτονοειδούς σήματος! 
Οι μεταβολές αυτές θα προκύψουν ΜΟΝΟ αν η βάρικαπ σου είναι σε μια μέση τιμή χωρητικότητας της όταν ΔΕΝ έχεις διαμόρφωση στην είσοδο της, ώστε να μπορεί να αυξήσει ΚΑΙ μειώσει αυτήν την μέση τιμή της ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ (ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΑ) με την μεταβολή της τάσεως που θα εφαρμόζει το σήμα ΑΣ πάνω της! ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να μεταβληθεί ΙΣΑ τόσο προς + όσο και προς - της μέσης τιμής της ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ κατά FM τον ταλαντωτή σου τελικώς! Σκέψου να μπορεί μόνο να μειωθεί η χωρητικότητά της! Το φέρον σου θα δημιουργεί απόκλιση μόνο +Fm δηλαδή το 1/2Δf που απαιτείται! Και ναι μπορεί να φτάσει τα 75KHz αλλά μόνο τα Fc+75KHz!!! Αυτό στην ουσία θα αποδιαμορφωθεί τελικά σαν χαμηλότερο ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης αλλά και σε κατάσταση παραμόρφωσης!!! αν το υπολοίπον ακουστικό σήμα διαμορφώσεως απλά ΔΕΝ δημιουργεί τίποτα στην μεταβολή κατά συχνότητα! Ο αποδιαμορφωτής θα εμφανίζει στην έξοδό του ένα σήμα "κλιπαρισμένο" για το μέρος ΑΣ, αυτό που ΔΕΝ θα μεταβληθεί από το Fc αρνητικώς συχνοτικά ο ταλαντωτής σου!!! 
Αν λοιπόν δεις πως μια βάρικαπ (αυτή που έχεις στο κύκλωμά σου) μπορεί να μεταβληθεί τόσο θετικά (μείωσει χωρητικότητας έναντι της καταστάσεως ηρεμίας της) αλλά και επίσης αρνητικά (αύξησει χωρητικότητας έναντι της καταστάσεως ηρεμίας της) θα βρείς και την αιτία του προβλήματός σου!!! 
Το γιατί σε "μόνο" από πχ. κομπρέσσορα, έξοδο ακουστικών κλπ παίζει σωστότερα, η εξήγηση θα είναι μέσα στην λύση που θα βγάλεις!!! 

Τα παραπάνω είναι πολύ γενικά βεβαίως, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες αναλύσεις θεωρείας, και μαθηματικών υπολογισμών του πως δημιουργείται το Δf σε FM συστήματα, πως ακριβώς θα υπολογιστεί ένας τέτοιος ταλαντωτής για κάθε επιμέρους σοτιχείο του, κ.α. , που άλλωστε φαντάζομαι ότι έιναι και αδιάφορο εδώ.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε σταυρο("anesmidas"). Δοκιμασες
την "12ΑΤ7" ;     
Υπαρχει μια 12βολτη (την ειχαν για ραδιοφωνα αυ/του δουλευε με 12ν) λεγεται 12ΑU7 αν θυμαμαι 
καλα. Σκεψου τι ωραιο ταλαντωτη φτιαχνει,("hartley" βεβαια) αλλα θα θελει πολυ ενισχυση.Αν το'φτιαχνες
,θα ειχες το καλυτερο μηχανημα, με "hi-end"φυσικη διαμορφωση.
   Εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε, αν ταλαντωνει το παρακατω
σχημα; Ειναι του πατερα των εμπορικων ραδιοφωνων,εκεινου που επινοησε το "FM",του οποιου το ονομα χαθηκε, ελαχιστοι γνωριζουν τον"armstrong".
  Ενδεχεται να δινει καλυτερο ηχο και απο το
"hartley",για τον οποιο λεγεται,οτι το εφτιαξε ετσι,για ν'αποφυγει την πατεντα ραδιοφωνου του "armstrong", για να φτιαχνει ραδια κι'αυτος. Και εχει
περασει ετσι στις μερες μας και παιδευονται ολοι να 
κανουν ληψη απο το πηνιο ,ενω μπορει να γινει
απλουστερο. Βεβαια, ισως βγαζει πολυ λιγη"rf"
και να θελει μεγαλη ενισχυση. Ομως,οσο πιο ησυχη απο "rf" ειναι μια ταλαντωση, τοσο ωραιοτερη διαμορφωση κανει.
        Οποτε εχεις χρονο βαλε κι αλλες φωτογραφιες.


                            φιλικα,Γιωργος,(αθικτον).

LC.JPG

----------


## anesmidas

Γιώργο SRF γειά σου

Το σχέδιο του ταλαντωτή το άλλαξα όταν ανέβασα και τις φωτογραφίες. Είναι ένα σχέδιο που έχει ανεβάσει
στο φόρουμ ο itta-vita και συγγνώμη που δεν το ανέφερα νωρίτερα.
Τώρα, η αντίσταση 10ΚΩ μπήκε επειδή στην είσοδο ρυθμίζω την ένταση με ποτενσιόμετρο 47ΚΩ 
(άλλος διαιρέτης τασης) και ακούγεται στιγμιαία ένας θόρυβος και στην αρχή του και στο τέρμα της διαδρομής του.
Αν έχεις κάποια λύση γι'αυτό είσαι θεός.
Αν αφαιρέσω την αντίσταση των 47ΚΩ τότε η διαμόρφωση ....χαμηλώνει λίγο,δεν καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ ,γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.
Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ανάλυση αλλά ηθελα κάτι πιό πρακτικό. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα LC που ταλαντώνει σε μιά συχνότητα άλφα, για να πετύχουμε σωστή διαμόρφωση FM , θα πρέπει το ακουστικό σήμα να δώσει μιά απόκλιση +- 75Khz στη φέρουσα. Στο κύκλωμα την απόκλιση τη δημιουργεί η μεταβαλλόμενη χωρητικότητα της varicap που βρίσκεται σε σειρά με τον πυκνωτή διαμόρφωσης 5.6pf. Η ολική χωρητικότητα varicap και πυκνωτή διδεται από τον τύπο 
1/Cολ=1/Cvar+1/C (σε σειρά). Αυτή η χωρητικότητα βρίσκεται σε σειρά ή παράλληλα με τη χωρητικότητα στο LC. Πάνω σ'αυτά θέλω όσο μπορείς πιό αναλυτικά, η κατανόηση όντως θα δώσει τή λύση. 

Y.Γ  Έχω κατασκευάσει ένα συχνόμετρο και διαβάζει τη συχνότητα αφαιρώντας 10.7 Mhz, υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα να προσθέσω στην είσοδο για να μου προσθέτει τους 10.7Mhz?

Ευχαριστώ Σταύρος

----------


## anesmidas

?????????????????????????

----------


## αθικτον

> ?????????????????????????



Καλησπερα σταυρο. Τι εκανες με τη διαμορφωση; Ανεβασες την ταση στη γεννητρια ή προσθεσες εναν τελστικο ακομα οπως ειχα προτεινει;

Η γνωμη μου παντως για τα λαμπατα,ειναι οτι η "RF" "τρωει" τον ηχο,πολωνει τη "varicap" και θελει πιο πολυ ακουστικο σημα για να εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα,οπως με τρανζιστορικο μηχανημα.

φιλικα,Γιωργος,(αθικτον).

----------


## anesmidas

Επανέρχομαι μετά από ένα χρόνο περίπου να συνεχίσω το θέμα, μετά από αμέτρητες ώρες δοκιμών και έχοντας καταλήξει σε διάφορα συμπεράσματα, όσον αφορά τους λόγους που μπορουν να επηρεάζουν την ευαισθησία του ταλαντωτή, στην είσοδο διαμορφώσεως . Θα αναφερούν για να σχολιασθούν αναλόγως. Αντιμετώπισα ένα άλλο θέμα όμως,εκ πρώτης όψεως περίεργο. Ο μεταβλητός στην ταλάντωση, για να καλύψει όλη την μπάντα από 88 έως 108Mhz ,χρησιμοποιεί χωρητικότητα 25-42pF. Για να έχω καλύτερη διαχείριση λοιπόν του μεταβλητού αποφάσισα να τον αλλάξω με έναν σταθερό 22pF παράλληλα σε έναν μεταβλητό  3-20pF. Το αποτέλεσμα? Δεν ταλαντώνει.Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

Υ.Γ. Όταν τοποθετώ μόνο τον μεταβλητο 10-50pF λειτουργει πάλι κανονικά.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πιθανώς ο σταθερός έχει χαμηλό Q ή βλάβη.

----------


## ChristosK

> Χαρα μου να βοηθαω σε κατι που κανενας δε με βοηθησε ηταν μυστικα τοτε ολα βλεπεις..
>    Η σταθεροποιηση εξαφανιζει βομβο αλλα και συχνοτητες που δεν ακουγονται αλλα επηρεαζουν  την βαρικαπ. 
>    Την εχω και'γω τη γεννητρια (κριμα που εκλεισε το ελεκτορ στην ελλαδα) εμενα βγαζει φυσημα, πες μου αν σου κανει το ιδιο.
>     Τωρα για τη χαμηλη εξοδο:Ανεβασε ,με προσοχη, την ταση στη γεννητρια στα 15ν (ανεβαινει πολυ ο διαχωρισμος ,στο ακουσμα ,αλλα θα πρεπει να την ξαναρυθμισεις). Προσοχη μην την ανεβασεις 
> πολυ Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20760και τη καψεις ,μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου εγω ανεβασα την ταση και δεν επαθε τιποτα.
>        Παντως ,για πιο σιγουρα, βαλε χωριστη τροφοδοσια στον τελεστικο εξοδου και  αντι για 12ν ,δωστου 18ν ,ετσι, η εξοδος της γεννητριας θα μεγαλωσει χωρις να αλλαξουν οι τασεις στο υπολοιπο κυκλωμα της. 
>      Για τη "varicap"δες το σχηματικο.
>   Αν θελεις βαλε καμμια φωτογραφια.
> 
> ...



Φίλε Γιώργο η αντίσταση 10Κ παράληλα με τις βάρικαπ τι ρόλο παίζει?

----------


## αθικτον

> Φίλε Γιώργο η αντίσταση 10Κ παράληλα με τις βάρικαπ τι ρόλο παίζει?



Δεν αφηνει την ταση να "ανοιξει" πολυ και προστατευει τη "varicap" .

Αν θες πες μου να σου γραψω αναλυτικα πως γινεται.

----------

